# Cribbing Mini Donkey - Suggestions?



## Hosscrazy (Jan 6, 2007)

A woman in my area keeps her horses with someone who has a mini donkey, and the mini donkey has just started cribbing. The owner of the mini donkey is asking if there are cribbing collars for mini donkeys.

I am personally not a big fan of cribbing collars, but this is her question.

Any suggestions?

Liz R.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 6, 2007)

I am not a fan of cribbing collars either, so cant help you on that one. But if I would be her I would get to the root of the problem. Most horses and donkeys will start to crib out of boredom. I have heard of some research that suggests that cribbing is a response to gastric acidity caused by stress. Cribbing might produce saliva that will neutralizes stomach acids. Has she tried products like Bitter or Quitt? I think before I would ever use a cribbing collar, I would go with a muzzle, if all else failed. Does she have toys out in the pasture or stall for them to play with? (even like just a milk jug with a few stones in to play with would be helpful) Horses in the wild dont seem to crib...but there usually busy all day eating. I have 24 mares in a pasture and not a one cribs, but there are plenty of toys and hay is out there 24/7 so there never bored. Sorry, cant help you more. Corinne


----------

